# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  احتاج شرح  لهذه الأحاديث ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( * بادروا بالأعمال خصالا ستا : إمارة السفهاء ، و كثرة الشرط ، و قطيعة الرحم ، و بيع الحكم ، و استخفافا بالدم ، و نشوا يتخذون القرآن مزاميرا ، يقدمون الرجل ليس بأفقههم و لا أعلمهم ، مايقدمونه إلا ليغنيهم )) السلسلة الصحيحة.*

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((  أخاف عليكم ستا : إمارة السفهاء ، و سفك الدم ، و بيع الحكم ، و قطيعة الرحم ، و نشوا يتخذون القرآن مزامير ، و كثرة الشرط )) صحيح الجامع .*

*وفي صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها :( لو أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ما أحدث النساء لمنعهن المسجد . كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل . قال فقلت لعمرة : أنساء بني إسرائيل منعن المسجد ؟ قالت : نعم .)*

*احتاج شرح  لهذه الأحاديث ؟*

----------


## السكران التميمي

بالنسبة للحديث الأول أخيتي؛ فهو _ إن صح؛ وإلا في النفس منه شيء كثير ليس هذا وقت دراسته _ من الأمور الغيبية التي اطلع عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهي عبارة عن أشراطٍ للساعة بين يديها.
وهذا الحديث _ تجاوزاً وإلا فيه نظر كبير _ قد اختلف في ألفاظه اختلافاً كبيرا؛ ففي بعضها (بادروا بالموت ستاً)، وفي بعضها (بادروا بالأعمال ستاً) وهذا وهمٌ، وفي بعضها (أخاف عليكم ستاً)، وفي بعضها (تمنوا الموت عند خصال ست)، وفي بعضها (ولكني أبادر ستاً)، وفي بعضها (أبادر ستاً سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخوفهن على أمته)، وفي بعضها (خمسٌ إذا أركتموهن فإن استطعتم أن تموتوا فموتوا)، وفي بعضها (أخاف أن تدركني ستة).
والمعتبر من معنى الحديث هو: تمني الموت عند حصول هذه الأشياء الست، أو خوف حصولها:
أولها: إمرة الصبيان السفهاء؛ ومعناه: الذين لا يحسنون قيادة البلد ولا التصرف في شؤون شعبه، بل أحمقٌ صاحب هوى؛ وهكذا.
وثانيها: بيع الحكم؛ ومعناه: جعله سلعةً لمن هو في يده؛ أو هو من أهل حله وعقده؛ في أخذ الرشوة على ذلك ونحوها.
وثالثها: الاستخفاف بالدم وسفكه؛ ومعناه: أن يكون إزهاق نفس الإنسان وقتله ولو على أتفه سبب سهلة يسيرة عند من يريد ذلك، لا يردعه رادع ولا يخيفه واعظ؛ وهكذا.
ورابعها: قطيعة الرحم؛ ومناها معروف لا يُعَرَّف.
وخامسها: كثرة الشُرَط؛ ومعناه: رجال الشرطة والأمن والمراقبة ومن في معناهم وعلى شاكلتهم.
وسادسها: نشواً في آخر الزمان يتخذون القرآن مزامير يقدون الرجل يغنيهم وإن كان أقل منهم فقهاً؛ ومعناه: أنهم يتخذون أئمة للصلوات لصوتهم فقط وليسوا أهلاً لها؛ إذ السنة تقديم الأعلم... وهكذا.

----------


## السكران التميمي

وبالنسبة للحديث الثاني:
قولها: (كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل)؛ يحتمل أن تكون شريعتهم المنع أصلاً، ويحتمل أن يكون منعن بعد الإباحة؛ فقد نقل أنه كانت نساء بني إسرائيل عند صلاتهن مع الرجال يتخذن أرجلاً من خشب؛ يتشرفن ويرتفعن بهن للرجال في المساجد، فحرم الله عليهن المساجد.. فالله أعلم، ويحتمل غير ذلك.

والمعنى: ما أحدثته النساء بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من زينةٍ وطيبٍ وحسن ثيابٍ وتشرفٍ ونحوها.
وقد روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها مرفوعاً: "أيها الناس؛ انهو نسائكم عن لبس الزينة والتبختر في المساجد؛ فإن بني إسرائيل لم يلعنوا حتى لبس نساؤهم الزينة فتبختروا في المساجد". رواه ابن عبد البر

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
( بادروا بالأعمال ستاً ) من أشراط الساعة ( إمارة السفهاء ) بكسر الهمزة أي ولايتهم على الرقاب ( وكثرة الشرط ) بضم فسكون أو ففتح أعوان الولاة والمراد كثرتهم بأبواب الأمراء فيتكثر الظلم ( وبيع الحكم ) بأخذ الرشوة عليه ( واستخفافاً بالدم ) أي بحقه بأن لا يقتص من القاتل ( وقطيعة الرحم ) أي القرابة بإيذاء أو هجر ونحو ذلك ( ونشوا يتخذون القرآن ) أي قراءته ( مزامير ) أي يتغنون به ويتمشدقون ويأتون به بنغمات مطربة ( يقدّمون ) يعني الناس الذين هم أهل ذلك الزمان ( أحدهم ليغنيهم ) بالقرآن بحيث يخرجون الحروف عن موضوعها ويزيدون وينقصون لأجل الألحان ( وإن كان ) أي المقدّم ( أقلهم فقهاً ) لأن غرضهم تلذذ الأسماع بتلك الألحان والأوضاع . قاله المناوي .
وقال يحيى بن يمان  : سمعت سفيان يقول : قد كنت أشتهي أن أمرض وأموت ، فأما اليوم فليتني مت فجأة ؛ لأني أخاف أن أتحول عما أنا عليه ، من يأمن البلاء بعد خليل الرحمن وهو يقول: {وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ} 
وفي الحديث من العلم إباحة الخبر بما يأتي بعد وبما يكون وهذا غير جائز على القطع إلا لمن أظهره الله على غيبه ممن ارتضى من رسله .
قال ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار : وفي قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم اللهم إذا أردت بالناس فتنة أو أردت في الناس فتنة فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون ما يوضح لك معنى هذا الباب .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ( ونشوا يتخذون القرآن ) أي قراءته ( مزامير ) أي يتغنون به ويتمشدقون ويأتون به بنغمات مطربة ( يقدّمون ) يعني الناس الذين هم أهل ذلك الزمان ( أحدهم ليغنيهم ) بالقرآن بحيث يخرجون الحروف عن موضوعها ويزيدون وينقصون لأجل الألحان ( وإن كان ) أي المقدّم ( أقلهم فقهاً ) لأن غرضهم تلذذ الأسماع بتلك الألحان والأوضاع .


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ،، فهل علم الذين يتغنون بهذا الحديث ؟1

----------


## زياني

تعليل الحديث بالقول :" قد اختلف في ألفاظه اختلافاً كبيرا؛ ففي بعضها (بادروا بالموت ستاً)، وفي بعضها (بادروا بالأعمال ستاً) وهذا وهمٌ، وفي بعضها (أخاف عليكم ستاً)، وفي بعضها (تمنوا الموت عند خصال ست)، وفي بعضها (ولكني أبادر ستاً)، وفي بعضها (أبادر ستاً سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخوفهن على أمته)، وفي بعضها (خمسٌ إذا أركتموهن فإن استطعتم أن تموتوا فموتوا)، وفي بعضها (أخاف أن تدركني ستة)."..
وهذا من التعليلات الغريبة جدا، لأن عامة الأحاديث مختلفة الألفاظ، لتجويز أهل الحديث الرواية بالمعنى، مع أن مخرجه متعدد، ولو عللت الأحاديث بهذا المذهب الجديد الغريب لأبطلت كل السنن والصحاح . 
وأما المضطرب عند أهل العلم فهو الذي يروى بألفاظ متناقضة متضادة ليس يمكن معها الجمع أبدا ولا الترجيح، فأين هذا التناقض في تلك الألفاظ التي تذكر ؟ ومن فهم بفهمك ؟
وأما هذه الألفاظ فكلها متوافقة يا سبحان الله ، نعم ورد في إسناده نوع من الاضطراب الذي لا يضره والله أعلم . 
والشيخ الألباني لما صححه في الصحيحة ونقل تصحيحه عن الحافظ، فإنما صححه بشواهده لعلمه بأنها كلها متوافقة في نفس المعنى .

----------


## زياني

وأما منع النساء من المساجد، فقد علم النبي عليه السلام بما أحدثت النساء بعده، ولم يأمر بمنعهن، فمن ذلك أنه قال :" صنفان ... ونساء كاسيات عاريات "، وكذا الحديث الذي فيه أنه يأتي في آخر الزمان أقوام إلى المساجد على مراكب كالمياثر العظام - السيارات - يركنونها عند أبواب المساجد ونساءهم كاسيات عاريات ...ولا أذكره من خرجه الآن وربما لعجلتي أذكره مرة أخرى .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> والشيخ الألباني لما صححه في الصحيحة ونقل تصحيحه عن الحافظ، فإنما صححه بشواهده لعلمه بأنها كلها متوافقة في نفس المعنى .


جزاكم الله خيرا ، هل من الممكن ذكر ما قاله الشيخ العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

979  - " بادروا بالأعمال خصالا ستا : إمرة السفهاء و كثرة الشرط و قطيعة الرحم و بيع
الحكم و استخفافا بالدم و نشوا يتخذون القرآن مزامير يقدمون الرجل ليس بأفقههم
و لا أعلمهم ما يقدمونه إلا ليغنيهم " .


قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 / 710 :
أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 494 ) و أبو عبيد في " فضائل القرآن " ( ق 34 / 2 ) و أبوغرزة الحافظ في " مسند عابس " ( 2 / 1 ) و ابن أبي الدنيا في " العقوبات " ( 78/ 1 ) عن شريك عن أبي اليقظان عن زاذان عن عليم قال :" كنت مع عابس الغفاري على سطح ، فرأى قوما يتحملون من الطاعون ، فقال : ما لهؤلاء يتحملون من الطاعون ؟ ! يا طاعون خذني إليك ( مرتين ) ، فقال له ابن عم له ذو صحبة : لم تتمنى الموت و قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : لا يتمنين أحدكم الموت فإنه عند انقطاع عمله ؟ فقال : فذكره مرفوعا . و السياق لأبي غرزة . ثم أخرجه من طريق ليث : حدثني عثمان عن زاذان به إلا أنه سقط من إسناده " عليم " . و أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 4 / 1 / 80 ) معلقا
من الوجهين . قلت : و هما ضعيفان ، أبو اليقظان و اسمه عثمان بن عمير ، قال الحافظ : " ضعيف ، و اختلط و كان يدلس " . و في الأول منهما شريك و هو ابن عبد الله القاضي ، و في الآخر : ليث و هو ابن أبي سليم و هما ضعيفان . لكن الحديث
صحيح ، فقد رواه الطبراني و ابن شاهين من طريق موسى الجهني عن زاذان قال :" كنت مع رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال له عابس ... " فذكره نحوه. و كذا رواه أبو بكر بن علي من هذا الوجه مثله كما في " الإصابة " . و يشهد له حديث النهاس بن قهم أبو الخطاب عن شداد أبي عمار الشامي قال : قال عوف بن مالك : يا طاعون خذني إليك ، قال : فقالوا : أليس قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما عمر المسلم كان خيرا له " ؟ قال : بلى و لكني أخاف ستا ... ". فذكرها . أخرجه أحمد ( 6 / 22 ، 23 ) . و النهاس هذا ضعيف . و حديث جميل بن
عبيد الطائي حدثنا أبو المعلى ( عن الحسن ) قال : قال الحكم بن عمرو الغفاري : يا طاعون خذني إليك الحديث نحوه . أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 324 / 1 - 2 ) و الحاكم ( 3 / 443 ) و الزيادة له ، و سكت عليه هو و الذهبي .
وأبو المعلى لم أعرفه ، و قد ذكر الدولابي في " الكنى " ( 2 / 124 ) من طريق حجاج بن نصير قال : حدثنا أبو المعلى زيد بن أبي ليلى السعدي عن الحسن عن معقل بن يسار ... فذكر قصة أخرى ، فيحتمل أن يكون هو هذا و لكني لم أجد له ترجمة أيضا . و روى ابن شاهين من طريق القاسم عن أبي أمامة عن عابس صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر الخصال الست . و الحديث أشار إلى صحته الحافظ في ترجمة الحكم من " الإصابة " ( 1 / 346 ) ، و هو حري بذلك لطرقه التي ذكرنا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وبالنسبة للحديث الثاني:
> قولها: (كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل)؛ يحتمل أن تكون شريعتهم المنع أصلاً، ويحتمل أن يكون منعن بعد الإباحة؛ فقد نقل أنه كانت نساء بني إسرائيل عند صلاتهن مع الرجال يتخذن أرجلاً من خشب؛ يتشرفن ويرتفعن بهن للرجال في المساجد، فحرم الله عليهن المساجد.. فالله أعلم، ويحتمل غير ذلك.
> 
> والمعنى: ما أحدثته النساء بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من زينةٍ وطيبٍ وحسن ثيابٍ وتشرفٍ ونحوها.
> وقد روي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها مرفوعاً: "أيها الناس؛ انهو نسائكم عن لبس الزينة والتبختر في المساجد؛ فإن بني إسرائيل لم يلعنوا حتى لبس نساؤهم الزينة فتبختروا في المساجد". رواه ابن عبد البر


نعم هذا أخرجه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد 23 / 407 .
لكنه عند ابن ماجه في سننه فالعزو إليه أولى كما هو مقرر عند العلماء .
 وقد أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 4001 ) فقال: حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وعلي بن محمد قالا : حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن موسى بن عبيدة عن داود بن مدرك عن عروة بن الزبير عن عائشة قالت بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم جالس في المسجد . إذ دخلت امرأة من مزينة ترفل في زينة لها في المسجد . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  : ( يا أيها الناس، انهوا نساءكم عن لبس الزينة والتبختر في المسجد . فإن بني إسرائيل لم يلعنوا حتى لبس نساؤهم الزينة وتبخترن في المساجد ). 

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة :
4821 - يا أيها الناس ! انهوا نساءكم عن لبس الزينة والتبختر في المسجد ؛ فإن بني إسرائيل لم يلعنوا حتى لبس نساؤهم الزينة ، وتبخترن في المساجد.قال الألباني : 10/ 366 : ضعيف.
أخرجه ابن ماجه (4001) عن موسى بن عبيدة عن داود بن مدرك عن عروة بن الزبير عن عائشة قالت : بينما رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم جالس في المسجد ؛ إذ دخلت امرأة من مزينة ترفل في زينة لها في المسجد ، فقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره.
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ له علتان : الأولى : جهالة داود بن مدرك ؛ قال الذهبي في "الميزان" : نكرة لا يعرف" . وقال الحافظ : مجهول.
والأخرى : ضعف موسى بن عبيدة .اهــ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ له علتان : الأولى : جهالة داود بن مدرك ؛ قال الذهبي في "الميزان" : نكرة لا يعرف" . وقال الحافظ : مجهول.
> والأخرى : ضعف موسى بن عبيدة .اهــ


*بارك الله في علمكم، ألا نكتفي بعلة موسى بن عبيدة لأنه منكر الحديث.
أما داود بن مدرك مجهول الحال، ألا يصلح في الشواهد والمتابعات؟ هل نقول لا يتطرق إليه احتمال التحسين بسبب الراوي موسى بن عبيدة؟

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك الله .
هل له شواهد أو متابع هنا في هذا الحديث ؟ وهل هو مجهول الحال أم العين ؟!
ثم إن الحديث فيه علتان كما بيَّن الشيخ رحمه الله .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مَرَّتْ بأبي هريرةَ امرأةٌ ورِيحُها تَعْصِفُ ، فقال لها : إلى أين تُرِيدِينَ يا أَمَةَ الجبارِ ؟ قالت : إلى المسجدِ . قال : تَطَيَّبْتِ ؟ قالت : نعم : قال : فارجِعِي فاغتَسِلِي ، فإني سَمِعْتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يقولُ : لا يَقْبَلُ اللهُ من امرأةٍ صلاةً خَرَجَتْ إلى المسجدِ ورِيحُها تَعْصِفُ حتى ترجعَ فتغتسلَ .**ألا يعد هذا الحديث شاهدا؟
وفي التقريب: داود بن مدرك مجهول. 
وقولهم (مجهول) لا يلزم منه جهالة عينة.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *مَرَّتْ بأبي هريرةَ امرأةٌ ورِيحُها تَعْصِفُ ، فقال لها : إلى أين تُرِيدِينَ يا أَمَةَ الجبارِ ؟ قالت : إلى المسجدِ . قال : تَطَيَّبْتِ ؟ قالت : نعم : قال : فارجِعِي فاغتَسِلِي ، فإني سَمِعْتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يقولُ : لا يَقْبَلُ اللهُ من امرأةٍ صلاةً خَرَجَتْ إلى المسجدِ ورِيحُها تَعْصِفُ حتى ترجعَ فتغتسلَ .*
> 
> *ألا يعد هذا الحديث شاهدا؟
> وفي التقريب: داود بن مدرك مجهول. 
> وقولهم (مجهول) لا يلزم منه جهالة عينة.*


الشاهد - إن صلح أن يكون كذلك - نفسه فيه مقال ، وقد حسنه الألباني وضعف ما نحن بصدده ولم يجعل هذا شاهدا لعدم اعتباره لذلك ، وهو الصحيح. 
وداود بن مدرك لم يرو عنه إلا واحد - موسى بن عُبيدة - فهو مجهول العين .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاكم مثله.

----------

